# Protein



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)

For those looking for a protein powder that does not leave you bloated or with that sick feeling, try the whey protein isolate cold filtration from True Nutrition.

I have tried everything under the sun, and this is the only stuff that does not get old and make me want to puke. I ordered plain (flavorless) and mix this in with some gatorade powder for the simple carbs. Great for post workout or ride. It goes down smooth and taste like what ever gatorade flavor you choose.

True Nutrition | Whey Protein Isolate Cold-Filtration (1lb)


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Looked at the True Nutrition website. They let you make up the ingredient blend for your own protein powders. Nice!


----------



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)

beanbag said:


> Looked at the True Nutrition website. They let you make up the ingredient blend for your own protein powders. Nice!


Yep! The only complaint, and I wouldn't even call this a complaint is, it gets a little foamy. But who cares, it mixes better than anything out there and goes down like water.

I add the whey, gatorade and bcaa.


----------



## endlesss (Aug 14, 2012)

I may have to try this. I hate all the additives/fillers they put in most proteins... I'm so used to the rich flavored proteins (since most are some sort of chocolate flavor) it's weird to think about gatorade flavor protein mix...


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I ended up ordering one batch of the Whey Protein Isolate Cold Filtered, and another batch of 1/3 whey protein (fast digesting), 1/3 egg white (medium), and 1/3 Casein (slow). The former mixes easily, has almost no taste (in milk), and goes down super easy. The latter has a tiny salty egg white taste and gritty texture, but not bad at all. 

I am very pleased to finally get a protein powder that doesn't have all this artificial stuff added to it. One reason is that even if something tastes "good", I get tired of it after a while. The second is due to "food reward" issues. I don't want my protein drinks to taste "good" like a dessert, because that just makes me want to eat more food.

I also went down to my local Indian Market and picked up a pack of Coconut Milk powder, which is a good source of Medium Chain Triglycerides (healthy fats). I think all I need to add is a multivitamin and some fiber, and I won't have to eat "food" anymore, LOL.


----------



## Somis (Aug 19, 2012)

Is this only available online?


----------



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)

beanbag said:


> I ended up ordering one batch of the Whey Protein Isolate Cold Filtered, and another batch of 1/3 whey protein (fast digesting), 1/3 egg white (medium), and 1/3 Casein (slow). The former mixes easily, has almost no taste (in milk), and goes down super easy. The latter has a tiny salty egg white taste and gritty texture, but not bad at all.
> 
> I am very pleased to finally get a protein powder that doesn't have all this artificial stuff added to it. One reason is that even if something tastes "good", I get tired of it after a while. The second is due to "food reward" issues. I don't want my protein drinks to taste "good" like a dessert, because that just makes me want to eat more food.
> 
> I also went down to my local Indian Market and picked up a pack of Coconut Milk powder, which is a good source of Medium Chain Triglycerides (healthy fats). I think all I need to add is a multivitamin and some fiber, and I won't have to eat "food" anymore, LOL.


Haha, yeah I found that protein drinks that taste like fruit or chocolate get really old quick, on top of the fact you get all that flavoring junk and what ever else they mix in for filler. Tasting good is a must though, and plus with this stuff you can mix it with anything. I do not suggest juice, did not turn out so well 

Glad it works for ya!!


----------



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)

Somis said:


> Is this only available online?


As far as I know, yes. I have yet to find a store that sells it raw like they do. Their shipping is really quick though. And who wants to drive to the store when this comes to your door :thumbsup:


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Some more information please?

I am not seeing any explanation why consuming less-foaming, not-so salty, not quite 100% puke-producing protein powders has a place in any fitness regime? 

If you aren't trying to lose weight while training, why would you want to consume protein made in a factory over real food? You know: fish, poultry, eggs, red meat?

Why not all at once? - say combination Asian soup? Maybe stew, tuna salad, omlette, BBQ chicken and salad or any number of actual food alternatives.

I am confused. I know that protein-rich supplements are at least as effective as carb supplements after training, but you can't make use of them while exercising, so why not eat healthy before you go riding and eat real food when you get back from your ride? 

If you have to have a drink to get your protein, how about full cream milk, (plus maybe some cream), shaved dark chocolate, vanilla essence, banana, real vanilla ice cream, an egg or two, some cinnamon, cumin, honey and shredded coconut all blended into "lunch"? Maybe even a steak BBQ lunch with that lunch??


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Laziness
cost per gram of macronutrient
value of time / convenience
purity of macronutrients (e.g. protein without the fat, fat without the carbs, etc)

This makes me a dirty hypocrite because just a few weeks ago I told somebody else that they should try to eat real food if possible. But the opportunity to custom tune your proteins was too cool to pass up.

Edit: If u like, I can provide examples of certain dietary regimens which benefit from pure protein supplementation.


----------



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ridnparadise said:


> Some more information please?
> 
> I am not seeing any explanation why consuming less-foaming, not-so salty, not quite 100% puke-producing protein powders has a place in any fitness regime?
> 
> ...


There is a misconception when it comes to protein drinks. They are meant to be supplemental, meaning they supplement your diet, unless you are trying to loose weight, they should not be a replacement for a meal. Example, when I was lifting I would eat about 6-7 meals a day, around 5-6k calories, clean calories. Good chicken, steak, fish, veggies and so on. If you have ever done this, you will know that its not cheap. I was spending over $900 a month on groceries alone, for one person. Now when lifting, you need about 1.5-2 grams of protein per pound of body weight to gain weight. Yes some people gain easier than others, but I will not be getting into that. The protein drinks come into play by supplementing you with that extra protein. Some people like the powder that contains fats, carbs and so on. I personally, did not require the that sort of protein since my diet was quit well planned out. Also, solid meals are always your best way of getting good clean protein, but what happens after a strenuous workout, your body will break down protein and fat for energy. When you drink a shake, with the proper amount of protein and carbs, you are replenishing your body at the moment it needs it most. The protein is absorbed a lot quicker than eating some chicken or steak. I bring my mix and drink it right after the ride or working out, since who knows how long it will take to get home.

With regards to adding stuff to your shake, you can add what ever you like. I used to do, milk, berries, peanut butter, even oats for complex carbs.

I am not implying this because I think people on here are bodybuilders or a trying to bulk up. I only posted this, because as most of you that have tried various protein products will know the aftermath that comes with them, bloating, taste and so on. This stuff, in my opinion is by far the best I have ever used.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Misha:

Why did you get the pure whey and not some other blend of slower digesting proteins?

I read once on a bodybuilding forum somewhere that if you only eat whey after a workout, your body goes into protein absorption mode to grab all the protein it can, and then the whey suddenly runs out, and your body is like ohh shi-.


----------



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)

beanbag said:


> Misha:
> 
> Why did you get the pure whey and not some other blend of slower digesting proteins?
> 
> I read once on a bodybuilding forum somewhere that if you only eat whey after a workout, your body goes into protein absorption mode to grab all the protein it can, and then the whey suddenly runs out, and your body is like ohh shi-.


I used to use the slower digesting prior to going to bed. When you sleep, your body will go into a catabolic state, due to that lack of food. If you drink a protein shake that contains casein, the catabolic process is slowed down. Instead of that though, I eat a cup of greek yougurt with berries or honey, right before bed.

Your body will not suddenly absorb all that protein, but it will happen a lot quicker than when eating a meal. So, drinking a shake right after a workout or ride will allow you to replenish your body. You should then follow up with a good meal.

Also, the human body on average will only absorb about 40grams of protein at a time. (the time frame I do not recal)


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

The common 30-40g of protein absorption is a myth.....especially when it comes to food. Different types of food proteins will digest differently.

Lift Big Eat Big: Protein Absorption: The Myth of 30 Grams

Different types of protein for different types of goals, carb intakes etc.... You will see hardcore bodybuilders and people looking to constantly gain take Whey and Casein protein combined. Whey is fast digesting/absorbed. Easiest way to think of casein is like a slow release/slow digesting. Lots of people take these before bed, and alot of your meats also act like this, slow digesting.

Simple process, tear muscles down, the quicker you can rebuild with quality food intake, sleep, and rest the better, and quicker the process happens. I also dont like loading up before bed, the last thing you want to do is have a drastic increase or insulin spike before you go to bed with a load of fruit or yogurt. Takes that much longer to hit the reset button, and for the body to hit a period/state of true sleep.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

This is how my day turned out:
1) Go for a ride
2) Get back, and have a protein drink plus some coconut milk powder. IT is just barely on the "good" side of "bland", which is exactly what I want. I, on purpose, don't want the drink to taste too good.









3) Also add in a small purple yam for carbs, nutrients, and antioxidants. Plus a slice of melon.









4) OK, so I am safe for now in terms of recovery food. Need to start making dinner, which with all the chopping and prep work will probably take about an hour. Cooking is a real PITA. Incidentally, it is a variant of Asian soup (hotpot).









5) Additional carbohydrate supplementation to strengthen the liver.


----------



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah buddy!! If it works, keep at it! 

Btw, I have never seen a purple yam. Interesting!


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Misha1347 said:


> For those looking for a protein powder that does not leave you bloated or with that sick feeling, try the whey protein isolate cold filtration from True Nutrition.


I don't want to keep tooting your horn, but you are right. I have used the Whey protein and Team Skip protein mix unflavored and they don't give me that slightly sick feeling. I add a tiny sprinkle of cinnamon and it tastes sorta like horchata.


----------



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)

beanbag said:


> I don't want to keep tooting your horn, but you are right. I have used the Whey protein and Team Skip protein mix unflavored and they don't give me that slightly sick feeling. I add a tiny sprinkle of cinnamon and it tastes sorta like horchata.


Haha, no tooting of the horn. Just enjoy the whey


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

curious, does anyone use casein protein in combo with whey? In the morning, once I get up, I have a casein shake and then after a bike ride or any other workout, I have a whey shake.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

IamtheYeti said:


> curious, does anyone use casein protein in combo with whey?


Yes, it's called "drinking milk".


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

IamtheYeti said:


> curious, does anyone use casein protein in combo with whey? In the morning, once I get up, I have a casein shake and then after a bike ride or any other workout, I have a whey shake.


I'm a before-work gym/run person, though I just eat a bit before going... almonds,apple,banana, etc. After the workout, I'll have a shake and breakfast.

Most of my casein consumption is before bed and in the form of greek yogurt or cottage cheese, though I do occasionally have powdered casein shakes.


----------



## mtb-r (Nov 23, 2012)

I Use Vega it's a plant based protein that has all the amino acids you need thanks in part to the hemp and yellow pea (lol) protein. Not sure if its as good as whey ..some say its better but I am just trying to wean off my daily millk addiction.

Performance Protein | Vega Sport


----------

